# Wtf japan thread?



## soliloquy (Jul 27, 2011)

in the last week or so, we have seen japan make a poo burger. a cute Japanese girl fart out CGIs among bunch of other random things...

up next, the 'hide penis dance' song



and another weird video:


----------



## petereanima (Jul 28, 2011)

this thread needs this:



(NSFW...i guess...somehow?)


----------



## Cabinet (Jul 28, 2011)

Paul Gilbert must be having a blast right now.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jul 28, 2011)

Yep. Its a weird country but it beats the shit out of big brother and American Idol.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jul 28, 2011)

deja vu? Didn't this thread with the exact same posts exist about a month ago?


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 28, 2011)

petereanima said:


> this thread needs this:
> 
> 
> 
> (NSFW...i guess...somehow?)




whow...seriously WTF was that?! 

sometimes i wonder if japan makes stuff sorely for western entertainment


----------



## Anarkhia (Jul 28, 2011)

Logically


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 5, 2011)

I can't quite figure out the target market for this music video. It sounds like it's for girls, but it definitely _looks_ like its for guys. Eye candy, eye candy, eye candy.

Either way, you're welcome.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 5, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I can't quite figure out the target market for this music video. It sounds like it's for girls, but it definitely _looks_ like its for guys. Eye candy, eye candy, eye candy.
> 
> Either way, you're welcome.




Thank you SO MUCH.


SO MUCH.


----------



## JamesM (Aug 5, 2011)

^My friend was telling me about them. There's apparently actually a triple digit number of girls in that " musical group."


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 5, 2011)

SO MANY ASIAN GIRLS.
NOM NOM NOM.


----------



## JamesM (Aug 5, 2011)

Damn straight. 

Most of the ones in that video are actually 16 or 17 or something. Apparently they are on the older end of the spectrum of a very common musical genre in Japan, mass number (20+) underage girls (usually like, 14) singing in less than adequate clothing.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 5, 2011)

I can't wait for November.


----------



## JamesM (Aug 5, 2011)

Going?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 5, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Going?



Volunteering in the Hokkaido nature preserve. Gonna be great. Tokyo after that.


----------



## JamesM (Aug 5, 2011)

Sick nasty.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 5, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Sick nasty.



gonna find Maru and give him huggies.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 5, 2011)

ummm...what the fuck.... . + rep to the OP. I remember once I was at a friends and he told me the Japanese had this game where the guy is blindfolded and he has to identify his wife by how her breasts, butt, and pussy feel. I told him he was full of shit. So he shows me the video and I was all WTF!  With that being said who wants japanese cable!? (sarcasm)


----------



## soliloquy (Aug 5, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> ummm...what the fuck.... . + rep to the OP. I remember once I was at a friends and he told me the Japanese had this game where the guy is blindfolded and he has to identify his wife by how her breasts, butt, and pussy feel. I told him he was full of shit. So he shows me the video and I was all WTF!  With that being said who wants japanese cable!? (sarcasm)



yeah...theres another japanese gameshow called 'ultimate taboo'. not sure if its a troll show, or if its staged, or real....but the ultimate taboo refers to incest using the same criteria you posted up there. be blind folded and figure out who is your family. if you win, you get a trip to some exotic place?





moving on...theres actually a website dedicated to how odd japan can be:
WTF Japan Seriously


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 5, 2011)

Remind me to watch this again later when I'm sloshed.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 5, 2011)

L.
O.
Fucking.
L.




I'm such an infant.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 5, 2011)

CUTE TEIM


----------



## JamesM (Aug 5, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 5, 2011)

MARU


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't even know anymore.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 5, 2011)

Brutal.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 5, 2011)

If this person has never murdered anyone, I'll eat my hat.




Enjoy the nightmares.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 5, 2011)

Bahahahahaha. Holy SHIT.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Aug 5, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> I don't even know anymore.




That was crazy awesome.  @ 1:13


----------



## wlfers (Aug 5, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> MARU




This was thoroughly entertaining!


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Aug 6, 2011)

Cyanide_Anima said:


> That was crazy awesome.  @ 1:13



1.08; pope does a Palpatine


----------



## Jakke (Aug 6, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Bahahahahaha. Holy SHIT.




I'd say that if HE hasn't murdered anyone, I'll eat my hat


----------



## idunno (Aug 6, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> yeah...theres another japanese gameshow called 'ultimate taboo'. not sure if its a troll show, or if its staged, or real....but the ultimate taboo refers to incest using the same criteria you posted up there. be blind folded and figure out who is your family. if you win, you get a trip to some exotic place?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In regards to all this, ive seen the show and its nuts. Some guy had to "penetrate" 5 women and figured out who his mother was. At the end he lost so he had to impregnate her as punishment. He did....

Not sure if its staged or not but it was pretty fucked up Japan...


----------



## JamesM (Aug 6, 2011)

MOAR


----------



## misingonestring (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 9, 2011)

I watched the whole thing, and I'm left with the feeling that someone somewhere owes me some money.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 9, 2011)

Somebody please tell me that I only enjoyed this because I'm pretty drunk right now.


----------



## Khaine88 (Aug 9, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA Made me laugh so much :*)


----------

